# Compaq Evo Case



## josc5577 (Mar 23, 2009)

A friend asked me to look at their Compaq Evo D500 dt that was having some problems. While I have fixed a malware infestation, they also wanted me to look at upgrading their ram. But I cannot get the case open. It looks simple enough... two push in tabs , one on each on the side, but nothing I have tried has worked. Anyone every fool with one of these and know how to get the case open? ( I tried the Comapq site...no joy there!)


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

You should just have to push both tabs in, pull the cover forward about an inch or so, then lift up. Make sure there are no screws anywhere holding it down.


----------



## josc5577 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

